# traction issues



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I recently purchased a model power 4-6-2 Pacific. It's metal, relatively heavy, yet can't get enough traction going to pull itself around a 18" radius curve. I know traction tires would help, but this seems to be a bit extreme. it's not a current issue, the wheels get plenty of juice. They just sit there and spin away on the rails. Is there such a thing as TOO clean a track?? Any ideas?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

An 18 in. curve in N scale shouldn't be a problem,unless there's a steep climb combined to it.Has the loco been lubed?Excess oil may have found its way to the wheel rims,you might try to clean them just in case.If this still fails,I'd check for wheel gauge...may be some are binding in curves though not likely.

I've seen a couple of these locos running,and although they're not great pullers they are nice runners.It should pull a few cars with ease.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

JohnAP said:


> I recently purchased a model power 4-6-2 Pacific. It's metal, relatively heavy, yet can't get enough traction going to pull itself around a 18" radius curve. I know traction tires would help, but this seems to be a bit extreme. it's not a current issue, the wheels get plenty of juice. They just sit there and spin away on the rails. Is there such a thing as TOO clean a track?? Any ideas?


Model Power had many traction issues with early run 4-6-2's. Send the locomotive back to Model Power for servicing. This locomotive has a very archaic wiper system. Seems like the wipers aren't in proper alignment.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Please do send it back to Model Power for service. Please don't think about doing it your self, you will screw up the copper wiper system. I took on apart, no why in hell can you put it back together without distorting the copper wipers. I think the wiper system was made by a guy who had not taken his medication.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Confused*

I don't understand what the wipers have to do with traction. The loco is getting power, the wheels just slip and spin when the loco enters a 19" radius curve. Straight track forward and back works just fine, although I haven't tried it with more than a couple cars. Checked all the wheels, they are all in gauge. Cleaned the wheels with 70% alcohol, seemed to help just a tad. No kinks or out of align track, this is the same track all my other locos heve no issues with, including my J class and GS 4. I'm at a loss!


----------

